# ID this Rhom



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I want to know what kind of Rhom is this specimen.
He is very aggressive, jet black body, and nice red ruby eyes.

Thank you in advance.............


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Do you know which river it was collected from?

It looks like a Peruvian HighBack.

How big is he?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry forgot to mention;

He is 12" long from the head to tail,
He is 6" tall
Jet Black body,
Nice red ruby eyes,
Very aggressive.

I bought it as a Guyana Rhom.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Not sure, it kinda looks like a Peruvian Highback, but also looks like a different kind of rhom.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

peru HB rhom


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

Hey Noe did you get this rhom from Blueprint?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> Hey Noe did you get this rhom from Blueprint?


 he sure did... i bought it from Ash a few months back as a Guyana Rhom.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

cool...i'm just glad to see it because i recognized it when i saw the pic....tell your rhom i said hi!


----------

